# My Uzi Weighs a Ton Event



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Just seeing if anyone was going to the Drew Estate release party for My Uzi Weighs a Ton cigar. Thinking about heading up, about a 3.5hr drive. The event is on 20 June, 2011 at Burning Leaf in Plainfield.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

only about an hr....

I have been to one of there events down in orlando... that being said, I will be there

do you know which one it will be at?


ohhh shit. just noticed they will also be at tesa cigars too.....


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

The Drew Estate site said the shop in Plainfield, the address is listed also if you want to check it out. I'm not familiar with the area or the shops so don't know if they have more than one shop in Plainfield.


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll be there. So will Coop D.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

lilwing88 said:


> I'll be there. So will Coop D.


Way to ruin the surprise.....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Yargh, I want some of these cigars... If someone's willing to do a little legwork for me, hit me up via PM dawwwg!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

They are going to be sold in boxes of 10. Not sure if they are going to have any singles available.

I am the one that is getting there early and buying a mazo to split with our group of guys. My wife wasn't happy, but I told her the guys will pay me cash and I will deposit it on the way home to even things out.

I would offer to try to help you, but the wife will kill me!!!!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I hooked him up. Anyone know what time it kicks off?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hinson said:


> I hooked him up. Anyone know what time it kicks off?


I think it starts at 5

Look for me. I'll be the bald guy :rotfl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I think it starts at 5
> 
> Look for me. I'll be the bald guy :rotfl:


There's a slight possibility a second or even third "bald guy" will be at the event.

I think Hinson's better off looking for the guy with the giant red nose.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

szyzk said:


> There's a slight possibility a second or even third "bald guy" will be at the event.
> 
> I think Hinson's better off looking for the guy with the giant red nose.


Giant red nose, got ya. I'll be the guy with hair.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Let me clarify... I will be the Bald guy with the other guy who is taller then me, but has hair. We will be smoking cigars, and sitting in the leather chairs. 

I don't think I can be more precise explaining us!!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Let me clarify... I will be the Bald guy with the other guy who is taller then me, but has hair. We will be smoking cigars, and sitting in the leather chairs.
> 
> I don't think I can be more precise explaining us!!!!


I think the next logical question is: will you be wearing shoes?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

szyzk said:


> I think the next logical question is: will you be wearing shoes?


I haven't thought that far ahead.... Could be a sandals kind of day :roll:


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh geeez I thought this was a shooting post...:jaw:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I haven't thought that far ahead.... Could be a sandals kind of day :roll:


This is pointless. Shoes or no shoes, sandals or no sandals, then we have to wonder whether or not you'll wear socks...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

szyzk said:


> This is pointless. Shoes or no shoes, sandals or no sandals, then we have to wonder whether or not you'll wear socks...


Well I know one thing for sure... No underwear :jaw:

I think I will break out my Miller Highlife delivery guy shirt for the event


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

So I think I got this. I'm looking for a bald guy with a big red nose who is wearing either shoes or sandals, no underwear in a Miller shirt sitting in a leather chair smoking cigar with a taller guy with hair.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hinson said:


> So I think I got this. I'm looking for a bald guy with a big red nose who is wearing either shoes or sandals, no underwear in a Miller shirt sitting in a leather chair smoking cigar with a taller guy with hair.


No red nose, unless I have been drinking all day :woohoo:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Well I know one thing for sure... No underwear :jaw:


You could just wear your smile. :fear:



Coop D said:


> I think I will break out my Miller Highlife delivery guy shirt for the event














Coop D said:


> No red nose, unless I have been drinking all day :woohoo:


A fake nose or heavy drinking would be a prerequisite...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Just no pictures please!!!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Coop D said:


> Just no pictures please!!!!


I dont think I'll be around long enough for pictures, just in and out. I think its like 3.5 hr drive for me.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hinson said:


> I dont think I'll be around long enough for pictures, just in and out. I think its like 3.5 hr drive for me.


You sound like me on Prom night :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hasn't happened yet? I want pictures of Scott, He can sell em along side mine in Hustler Humor,


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Just another bald cigar smoker...

If I am the guy who gets a picture with J.D at the event, I will post it up


----------



## lilwing88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a good time at the event last night. Good to meet Shannon and always good to see Coop again. Got to smoke a LFD Cabinet Oscuro and a San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol, have few drinks and a few laughs. 

Meeting JD was cool. He's a real friendly guy. Picked up a few Uzis along with a sweet hat signed by JD.

Hope we can all herf again soon. Maybe the Cain Daytona Tour on Aug 30th????


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

lilwing88 said:


> Had a good time at the event last night. Good to meet Shannon and always good to see Coop again. Got to smoke a LFD Cabinet Oscuro and a San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol, have few drinks and a few laughs.
> 
> Meeting JD was cool. He's a real friendly guy. Picked up a few Uzis along with a sweet hat signed by JD.
> 
> Hope we can all herf again soon. Maybe the Cain Daytona Tour on Aug 30th????


Was a good time!!! I was expecting a lot more people, but was also nice not having to yell to hear the person next to you.

I attached some pictures of us at the event. Me and Shannon are on the couch enjoy some smokes!

Aug 30th.... When, where, and who's in???


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice pics, Coop.

Anyone try the cigar yet?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

We all wanted to let it sit and rest, so nobody smoked one last night.

I did see some reviews of people liking them


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

awesome time last night!!!.....it was great to meet marty and shannon ......and having the clown there was the icing on the cake...lol.... 

jd is a great guy, the place was real nice,......i smoked an art deco and a jnd cabinetta, and bought a safe for 2 of my uzi's.....they sleeping...lol

looking forward to more get togethers with the brothas from last night

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

had a great time... I would have said hello, but I did not know anyone!


Though i have met JD a few times before, and he oddly remembered my name


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

mrmikey, now we know you!! we will c u next time:ss:ss:ss


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

this is actually my second one here, but I have been to about 5 in florida.


If any of you did meet me, it was nice to meet you too.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

We're you the guy that clogged the toilet???


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Coop D said:


> We're you the guy that clogged the toilet???


I like to make it known when I am somewhere, but no i did not


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it is was one of our friends actually. Chinese food doesn't always agree with him....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

What happened coop? didn't you bring enough kitty litter? I heard that suff is so good you don't even have to wipe after words....just ask your cat.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

tpharkman said:


> What happened coop? didn't you bring enough kitty litter? I heard that suff is so good you don't even have to wipe after words....just ask your cat.


All he said was "meow" :suspicious:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys, had a great time. Man I wish I had places like that where I live (minus the tobacco beetle in the Tat/Illusione humidor). Got home a little after midnight. Smoked one of those JDN Antaño's (think its the machito) on the way home. Started yawning about an hour from the house so figured I'd fire one up. It had serious draw issues, a **** star would struggle to get some smoke off it. Hope the others are better.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hinson said:


> Hey guys, had a great time. Man I wish I had places like that where I live (minus the tobacco beetle in the Tat/Illusione humidor). Got home a little after midnight. Smoked one of those JDN Antaño's (think its the machito) on the way home. Started yawning about an hour from the house so figured I'd fire one up. It had serious draw issues, a **** star would struggle to get some smoke off it. Hope the others are better.


Was nice meeting you at the event!

I think Stavros would have let you have his couch for the night if you wanted it. Took us maybe 5 minutes to get home last night!!!:fear:


----------



## millennium115 (Apr 21, 2011)

hey bro, next time def crash on the bears couch, ill even have my little min pin keep u warm......:roll::roll::roll:lol

nice meeting u bro :ss :ss :ss


----------

